# Strange effects with Mucuna and St John's Wort



## Hibou (Oct 25, 2014)

My psychologist is also a phytotherapist, and she provides me treatment for my anxiety and my DP/DR. After a first treatment with L-Tryptophan, Rhodiolia, Passion-flower, Hawthorn, Bee Balm, Californian Poppy I saw improvment in my sleeping and depression. She decided to change the treatment to accelerate effects on dopamin and serotonin and gave me some Mucuna and St John's Wort Phyto-standard preparations (I don't know how to translate that in English).

I notice that visual effects and dizziness disappeared completely but I feel totally depressed, and obsessive about the fact that I am and the reality doesn't exist at all. It is like DP/DR without visual and physical symptoms, and that I am passing from neurosis to psychosis. I also read that mucuna is not appropriate to psychosis and schizophrenia and begin to fear that.

Does anyone had theses effects or other effects with theses supplements?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi Hibou. I've used a lot of herbs from naturopaths in my time and even though I've never had the symptoms you've described, I have had other unpleasant symptoms a couple of times, once with a homeopathic remedy and once with a batch of herbal tinctures. I'd suggest you tell your psychologist the side effects you're experiencing so they can make changes if necessary. One thing I've learnt is, it's not uncommon for dissociative people to be very sensitive to changes in medications, so the people I work with go very gently and makes changes gradually. Maybe that's something to consider as well?


----------



## Hibou (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks ! I decided to continue St John's Wort and stop Mucuna, because I used St John's Wort at the beginning of my DP and it helps a lot for my insomnia with only a few sides effects. And I will see my therapist tomorrow and ask her.


----------



## BadVoodoo (Dec 23, 2014)

This kinda stuff happens to me as well. Iv never tried any herbal stuff but if I take some medication then it really messes with my head. Just to clarify I'm not on any mood altering medicine or anything of that nature. I got prescribed biaxin which is an antibiotic while I had a sinus infection and it sent me into a full blown panic attack, I think most of it has to do with anxiety and feeling a slight change then your paranoid self just amplifies it and begins creating new symptoms. That's been my experience anyways.


----------



## Hibou (Oct 25, 2014)

I have seen my therapist today and she want to my doctor to prescribe me some Risperdal at low dose. She thinks that I may be bordeline... I try to explain her the depersonalization disorder thing but french understand depersonalization in term of psychosis... I am afraid to take this medication and that everything go wrong.


----------

